# I has a new vets!



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Aug 15, 2014)

I meets my new doctor today! I was scared and I peed my fur on the way there
The doctor hoomin let me stay on the ground and trimmed my hoofs! I didn't get flipped over so I say it's much better for me. She also says "nice teeths Sophie" and says I am very healthy and my hoomin is doing a good job with feeding me and caring abouts me. I don't like they takes my tem-pra-chure, says it's normal but I don't feels normal when they pokes me, you know where! 

My hoomin gave me nibbly crunchy treats, it helps me forget the scary tacksee ride home. 

When I came home, my Meows was waiting for me. I love Meows and my Hoomin, they are swell.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 15, 2014)

Dumpy takes me to the bunny doctor. Bunny Doc tells me how awesome I am. She also tells Dumpy how old I am and is very surprised. I wish I could tell her that Dumpy is a LOT older than I.

I am not keen on the vet taking my temperature, either.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Aug 16, 2014)

Nobody knows how old is me. Hoomin says I'm 3. Vets dussnt knows my age either...

I knows my age but I's not telling, hee hee!


----------



## Hkok (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't call mine a vet I call him "the Snakeoil salesman". 

All he do is to look at me and then tell mom and dad who well kept I am, and they is impressed that I am freerance. And yes they pay to hear that !


----------



## blwinteler (Aug 21, 2014)

Me and Groucho has only been to the vet with mama once each. Da time I went was cause my fur was such a mess from when I was abandoneded in a field afore I was rescued by da shelter. She took me to make me handsomer and healthier. I was good until day went to trim by my face. I was so done by den. But it was ok. Day gived me treats and I let dem trims me. Groucho pastured sick ones so mama wood stay home from work. Mama to him to da vet haha! When she lefted him dere, he suddenly got better, so she had to picks him up again. But he had to stay ours so da vet cood see he was ok. He won't do that again, even though da vet is nice.


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Nov 5, 2014)

My Only time I went to the Vet, (I was SO good at jumping AND scared of the Vet guy) I Jumped OFF the table thing and RAN all around the Room!! 
After, the Vet Said I was VERY NAUGHTY !!! &#128532;&#128532;&#127379;&#127379;&#127379;&#128156;


----------

